# Wifi Landscape Lighting Sync'd to Music



## youngan (May 16, 2021)

I am looking for recommendations for a way to control 5W/12V Landscape lights via wifi that can also synchronize to the beat of music. I have 2 daisy chained landscaping RGB spot lights on 2 switches running on 12v. Currently, I turn them just on and off via a wall switch. I would like to do two things: control the on/off with my iPhone and have the lights sync with the music when I choose to do so.

These are the lights that I have installed on each beam of my outdoor pavilion: 
AHSELLUS Low Voltage Landscape Lights Color Changing RGB LED Landscape Spotlights Lighting 5W 12V Garden Pathway Lights with Remote Control for Indoors Outdoors Decorative(10 Pack) https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B08CMKYM6V/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_868QQFDN6HCSWPWEFMD9?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

I prefer to keep using these lights, as there are 12 total (daisy chained) on one switch and 6 others (daisy chained) on another switch. It would be expensive and a lot of work to switch those out, but if it's my only option to achieve what I want, I will.

I have a basic landscape transformer at the beginning of the system. I would be fine with replacing it. Ideally, I wish they made a low voltage wifi wall switch, but I haven't found one (control on/off either by the wall switch or iPhone). Then attach a music synchronizer right after the transformer, preferably one that listens for music via a built-in microphone rather than a plug-in input. I want to sync all lights to music and not each set separately.

I am up for any creative solution, even building a component from Raspberry Pi. Off the shelf would be preferred though. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Probably better to go to the outdoor hobbies board for that!

You're going to hate me...but the grammar of your sign is wrong. It should be, "They Youngs' ..." not the "Young's," unless you are single and are referring to yourself as The Young.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

youngan said:


> I am looking for recommendations for a way to control 5W/12V Landscape lights via wifi that can also synchronize to the beat of music. I have 2 daisy chained landscaping RGB spot lights on 2 switches running on 12v. Currently, I turn them just on and off via a wall switch. I would like to do two things: control the on/off with my iPhone and have the lights sync with the music when I choose to do so.
> 
> These are the lights that I have installed on each beam of my outdoor pavilion:
> AHSELLUS Low Voltage Landscape Lights Color Changing RGB LED Landscape Spotlights Lighting 5W 12V Garden Pathway Lights with Remote Control for Indoors Outdoors Decorative(10 Pack) https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B08CMKYM6V/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_868QQFDN6HCSWPWEFMD9?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> ...


Sorry but I have to see your outdoor setup. We're planning a pool installation with a shade structure. I'd love to see what you have setup!


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

I think it would be easier to go with some addressable LED strips/nodes in a channel with a diffuser and a simple controller like diguno/nodemcu with wled resulting in much better effects than RGB spotlights. Some good videos on YouTube from drzzs and the hook up. I'm trying to figure out what method I want to use to outline my roofline/gutter line with wifi controlled permanent LEDs. Not looking to do a music show just simple effects and on demand control.

Another option is novastella wifi rgbcw flood lights. You can sync them together in groups, control from phone, and do patterns but they won't go to music. We do a light display for pretty much every holiday so I added 2 novastella wifi lights this year. The app needs some work but overall the lights are bright and RGB with cool white and warm white. They were outside during snow and extreme cold along with plenty of rain with no issues so far. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VH1VHYL/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_05QCZ4EJCXEE3ZN440RX?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

Have you looked at the Philips Hue outdoor lights? I don't have any of them, but love their indoor offerings.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

https://havenlighting.com/pages/landscape-lighting

Maybe this or this company can help. I was looking into this for my home but the project got nixed by the boss (wife).


----------



## Namesnotdave (Jun 18, 2021)

I've pasted a link to a forum I follow for DIY programmable LED lights for all holidays. Also on YouTube there is a channel called "The hook up", the channel creator covers a wide variety of DIY programmable automation technology and is very knowledgeable.

http://doityourselfchristmas.com/


----------

